# Question Regarding Fork Angles



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

As I am currently working on my first natural slingshot (Props to LVO for the fork being mutilated) and I have a question regarding the tips of my forks. I am well aware that they have to be rounded off to prevent band wear, but are there any angles that are considered unforgivable? The natural was cut at around a 35-40 degree angle, and I like the look of the angular forks. I was just curious if I would have to have to shave them down to be parallel with the ground, or if something like a 45 degree outward facing angle would work well? Or perhaps the fork tips should be perpendicular with the angle of the fork. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

-Ryan


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

People have done them over the full 180 degree range, from outside the forks to inside and everywhere in between.

Personally as I'm an 'aimer', I like my bands to line up in a nice thin line, so it's flat tops for me.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> People have done them over the full 180 degree range, from outside the forks to inside and everywhere in between.
> 
> Personally as I'm an 'aimer', I like my bands to line up in a nice thin line, so it's flat tops for me.


Thank you kindly Hrawk. You are proving to be invaluable in my path down the slingshot trail.

So what you're saying is that it is more shooter preference and shooting style than a question of design efficiency?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Spot on man.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

I appreciate your timely response. I hope to have my design done in time to enter into the Secret Santa competition. I would hate to enter and then have my design go to He** weeks before the deadline. I also have another question if you can help. Will small, superficial splits and checks compromise the integrity of my shooter, or will an ample bathing in BLO and a thick finish be enough to compensate for minor imperfections?

(Note: They go along the grain of the handle, not across the forks. I'm not a fool, and would never use something that damaged)


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Without being able to examine the fork, there's no way I could give a definitive answer.

Clamp the fork down to a desk / table / bench by the handle with the fork tips overhanging the end.

Hang weights off the fork tips. Go to at least double what you would expect your band pull weight to be. (Most people pull between 10 & 20 pounds, so hang a 40lb weight).

If it survives, go for it. Cracks can be filled will wood putty, epoxy, epoxy mixed with sawdust, plenty of options.

If it doesn't survive, well, better it break now.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey Ox, I understand your concern but that fork is very stable and strong. Do what Hrawk recommended and you're guaranteed to be ok. :thumbsup:

can't wait to see finished product!


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

LVO said:


> Hey Ox, I understand your concern but that fork is very stable and strong. Do what Hrawk recommended and you're guaranteed to be ok. :thumbsup:
> 
> can't wait to see finished product!


I had the feeling it would be ok. It is a huge, meaty fork, and I was able to darn near sit on it and it held up. I worked over the crooked cut handle end with my pocket knife just the other day and I think it is coming along great so far. I can't wait for you to see it either.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

It came from the Alamo Navajo Indian Reservation. has been drying for about 2 years.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

LVO said:


> It came from the Alamo Navajo Indian Reservation. has been drying for about 2 years.


oooooh indian wood ! theres bound to be a true spirit within the slingshot.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

I put a couple hours into it this morning with my rasp and sandpaper. If I remember correctly it was a cedar fork, and the one thing that surprised me the most is just how delicious cedar smells. I was tempted to take a bite out of it right there. As for it being my first handmade, I think I am doing quite well, and so far I appreciate it so much more for the work I've put into it (about 5 hours or pocketknife carving and rasping/sanding). Thank you again for the fantastic fork for me to break in my skills on.


----------

